# SD12 or SDX12 or TRIO12



## bjs

A confusing plethora of 12inch subs here!

What are the differences in real life? Does there really need to be that many? Why would a user pick one over the other?


----------



## Creative Sound

bjs said:


> A confusing plethora of 12inch subs here!
> 
> What are the differences in real life? Does there really need to be that many? Why would a user pick one over the other?


Hi,

Fairly simple; the SDX12 does not exist yet, the SD12 (non XBL motor) will be discontinued so that leaves the TRIO12 (with XBL) the ongoing choice for the next 2 to 3 months.

Bob


----------



## bjs

OK thanks, discontinuing the SD12 narrows it down.

In a few months there will be two 12 inch XBL drivers...why is that?


----------



## Creative Sound

bjs said:


> OK thanks, discontinuing the SD12 narrows it down.
> 
> In a few months there will be two 12 inch XBL drivers...why is that?


Hi,

The performance between the 2 drivers will be quite different in terms of excursion and power handling. The SDX12 will continue the cast basket (also used in the SDX10 and SDX15) and 3" voice coil (used in the SD12 and SDX15) while the more budget TRIO12 uses a smaller voice coil motor as well as a stamped basket and is designed to be used with the 2 APR12 passives (hence the TRIO designation). I am also considering a TRIO15 and possibly a TRIO18.

Bob


----------



## bjs

OK, thanks a lot.


----------



## rs16iandy

can i buy a trio 12 in the uk????


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

At this point my UK dealer is not stocking the TRIO12. Shipment from Canada is possible but is relatively expensive.

Bob


----------



## rs16iandy

I can wait any idea when he will have stock and how much there be? I'm trying to build a sub for ht that drops low but is small to keep the wife happy and I think the trio12 is my best option so far cheers andy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maschoemaker

So in that case there would be:
SDX10
Trio12
SDX12
Trio15
SDX15

Nice! Can't wait!
What exactly is the difference in audio quality between the SDX and the Trio series? I know build quality might not be the same, but could you hear any difference? In other words: should I wait for the SDX12 to arrive?

Oh by the way, I don't whether anything what I'm going to say is possible, but let me say it anyway: since 95% of everything in the world is built in China, so assuming the CSS subwoofers are built there as well, would it be possible that (if that isn't already happening), ship them from there directly to Europe instead of first shipping them to Canada, therefore creating more room expending and marketshare in Europe, making them more accessible?


----------



## Creative Sound

maschoemaker said:


> So in that case there would be:
> SDX10
> Trio12
> SDX12
> Trio15
> SDX15
> 
> Nice! Can't wait!
> What exactly is the difference in audio quality between the SDX and the Trio series? I know build quality might not be the same, but could you hear any difference? In other words: should I wait for the SDX12 to arrive?
> 
> Oh by the way, I don't whether anything what I'm going to say is possible, but let me say it anyway: since 95% of everything in the world is built in China, so assuming the CSS subwoofers are built there as well, would it be possible that (if that isn't already happening), ship them from there directly to Europe instead of first shipping them to Canada, therefore creating more room expending and marketshare in Europe, making them more accessible?


Hi,

Things have changed a little. The SDX series uses cast baskets and the TRIO series stamped. I probably should have labeled the TRIO8 as an SDX8 but was thinking more about bundling it with the 2 APR10s. The current plan is to upgrade the SDX15 to Mk II and expand the TRIO line with a stamped steel basket version of the TRIO8 and add a TRIO10. The main difference is that the TRIO series with the stamped baskets is a budget line and is marketed to be used with 2 of our APRs (hence TRIO). Right now the future of an SDX12 and the SDX10 is unclear and the TRIO15 is also on hold as it seems to require a very large box which may be a hindrance to some.

The next new products will be the ERT26, a budget extended range tweeter built by Mark Audio (March) followed by the EL166 a budget 6.5" also built by Mark Audio (April). A series of kits will uses these.

It is certainly possible to ship directly from China to Europe and we have done that for an OEM in England as well as our distributor in Finland. For most of the countries the current distributors are too small to finance this sort of purchase and we are open to finding new channels of distribution.

Bob


----------



## Binary

Im excited about the ERT26. I've got a set of sdx 7s that are need a tweeter that goes low. the only thing i've got as an option is the BG Neo8 which is rather large. 

Are we considering an SDX18?

Last thing, is the 6.5 a full range like the other EL's? 

You've got my interests Bob.

I love my SDX15!! (x1)
I love my SDX 7's (x6)
ive got 4 EL70's in a center channel which sounds great.
anything else comin down the pipe from you should be absolutely awesome.


----------



## Creative Sound

Binary said:


> Im excited about the ERT26. I've got a set of sdx 7s that are need a tweeter that goes low. the only thing i've got as an option is the BG Neo8 which is rather large.
> 
> Are we considering an SDX18?
> 
> Last thing, is the 6.5 a full range like the other EL's?
> 
> You've got my interests Bob.
> 
> I love my SDX15!! (x1)
> I love my SDX 7's (x6)
> ive got 4 EL70's in a center channel which sounds great.
> anything else comin down the pipe from you should be absolutely awesome.


Hi,

You can see the specs etc. of the tweeter and the 6.5 on the MarkAudio forum on DIY Audio.

One of the issues with things like an SDX18 is basket matching and I don't think there is one in that series. Custom baskets cost money up front and I may start that but with a 5.5" now in development. There there's the XBL ceramic dome tweeters and the XBL ribbon we've been dreaming about for years.

Bob


----------



## maschoemaker

Thank you for the insider information!

To see all those speakers coming, that is just great! So in the future, the only from the SDX-series will be a 15"? In what would MkII be better than MkI?
But when you say that if you have a Trio15 that needs to use a bigger box than the SDX15, does that also mean a SDX12 needs a smaller enclosure than the Trio12, hence making it a more compact subwoofer for non-passive radiator applications, like closed and ported? (I still quite think there is this gap between the SDX10 and 15 for if you want a premium not-to big subwoofer, unless the Trio12 is fine of course without passive radiator)

Just thinking when shipping directly from China to Finland and England, maybe would it not be better if you have one distribution center in Europe which distributes the drivers to as well as England, Finland, Holland, Germany, etc...? (just thinking along)
Also just out of curiosity, what OEM brands use the CSS drivers? (if you're allowed to tell)

Also just speculating and toying around in WinISD: what sort of specs would an SDX18 have?

But again: thank you very, very much!! Can't wait for the SDX15 MkII!


----------



## maschoemaker

Just for fun trying it out:
When interpolating the specs of the SDX7, Trio8, SDX10, Trio12 and SDX15 to an SDX18, you get something like this:

Mms	Fs	Bl	Le	Re	Sd	Qms
400	17	18	2	3.6	1200	4

Then letting WinISD calculating the other specs, it gives you a vented subwoofer of:












That's quite nice actually 

[MOD COMMENT - IMAGE WONT BE ADDED UNTIL YOU ARE PAST YOUR 5TH POST. CHANGES CAN TAKE UP TO AN HOUR TO TAKE EFFECT]


----------

